# Lost Vape Scar DNA75



## kimbo (20/9/16)

1 x 18650 or 26650

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kimbo (20/9/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rudolph (26/9/16)

Wish I knew this was coming. Size looks excellent. Please keep me posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (30/9/16)




----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/9/16)

Daaaaamn!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (30/9/16)

Looks good but would have preferred a inlay in bottom part as well.


----------

